# Bocina para bajos con boca triangular



## elsalame (Sep 29, 2010)

Estoy diseñando una bocina para bajos con frecuencia de corte fc=40Hz. El tamaño no es una gran limitación en este proyecto. La bocina irá enterrada y la boca saldra en un rincon, estara en el piso. Se podra caminar sobre ella pues habra metal desplegado. Porque esta en un rincon y en el piso el area necesaria es hasta 8 veces menor que la que da k*a = 1 con a=radio hidraulico y k=2*pi/lambda  lambda = c/fc   c = 340 m/s velocidad del sonido.


Preguntas (pensar solo en bajas frecuencias, abajo algunos poco centenares de Hz, donde irradiara esta bocina)

1) *¿cual es el efecto de hacer la forma de la boca triangular?*.
2) el metal desplegado actua como resistencia acustica en algun grado (¿que valor?), tiene la ventaja de amortiguar el sistema, ¿debo aumentar el area para tener en cuenta lo que tapa el metal?. El area libre del metal desplegado oscila entre 50 y 70%


----------



## detrakx (Oct 10, 2010)

Buenas Salamin. 
1- Ninguno, mientras sea de la superficie que corresponde no importa si es circular, cuadrada, rectangular o triangular.
2- De alguna manera con esa rejilla tendras efecto de difraccion y por ende atenuacion por dicho efecto. Igual a bajas frecuencias es despreciable. 
Lo del porcentaje de area libre eso si es importante con la rejilla sobre la boca de la bocina estarias reduciendo el area o superficie de la boca y eso cambiara las caracteristicas de la bocina.
O sea si la rejilla es 50% perforada tendras que agregar 50% a la superficie a la boca de la bocina.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Lo del porcentaje de area libre eso si es importante con la rejilla sobre la boca de la bocina estarias reduciendo el area o superficie de la boca y eso cambiara las caracteristicas de la bocina.
> O sea si la rejilla es 50% perforada tendras que agregar 50% a la superficie a la boca de la bocina.
> Saludos


 

En general eso sería válido para un tubo , pero no para una restricción hecha por una rejilla

Saludos !


----------



## elsalame (Oct 13, 2010)

1000 gracias 1000 a los dos que respondieron.

*¿Obstruccion o resistencia?*

Yo tambien tiendo a pensar que si lambda^2/4pi() >> Area_agujero_rejilla entonces la rejilla se comporta como resistencia pura (en cambio si la longuitud de onda es comparable al paso de la grilla es un ***ombo de ordago por la difraccion). Sin embargo me da no se que creerme por completo lo que pienso y tiendo a pensar que si el area libre es del 70% aumentar la boca en un 10...15%.

*metodos y programas*

Ya que estamos comento que implemente una planilla que calcula en base a parametros T/S de woffers Audifan Tonhalle y GB-Audio segun _On the Specification of Moving-Coil Drivers  for  Low-Frequency Horn-Loaded Loudspeakers_  por W. MARSHALL LEACH, JR. Con algunos parlantes da valores negativos de areas y otras porquerías por el estilo. Me llevé la sorpresa cuando el programa MLutil que calcula en base al mismo paper da los mismos errores. Conclusion: algunas de las suposiciones de Leach no se cumplen. Hay que tener ojo. Para mi fue muy dificil ver en donde estaba el problema y me pasé a Hornresp v28 que no solo simula sino que diseña.

Terminé simulando con Hornresp v28.0 (lo mejor que he visto en bocinas salvo el AJHorn pero este ultimo es pago) y me lleve otras sorpresas: 


el calculo de Dinsdale (1974, Wireless World) da bastante bien salvo que cerca del corte SPL(f) tiene ripple.
varios calculos que andan dando vuelta en circunstancias que no determiné dan muy mal.

eso explica porque se repiten casi ritualmente los diseños famosos: van a lo seguro. La confiabilidad para calculo de guias de onda y bocinas plegadas debe de ser  poco mas que el azar
*Algunos resultados*

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/clipboard01gif.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img192.imageshack.us/i/clipboard02gif.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img837.imageshack.us/i/clipboard04vq.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
Cualquier opinion bienvenida. No tengo experiencia alguna en audio.

Adjunto un PDF que da la impedancia acustica de pistones rectangulares (mas o menos rectangulares, desde cuadrados a cintas!). Las partes real y reactivas estan graficadas para diferentes relaciones de aspecto y se comparan con piston circular. Tambien da una tabla. El uso es universal pues esta parametrizado con k*(S*d/pi())^1/2   d es la relacion de aspecto del rectangulo (d=1 es cuadrado), S el area del rectangulo y k el numero de onda 2*pi()*f/c


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Si aumentás la boca del tubo triangular lo vas a estar sacando de sintonía. 

En los agujeros de la rejilla, aumentará la velocidad del aire y disminuirá la presión , para recuperar inmediatamente los valores originales.

Además que con que la rejilla esté separada de la boca unos centímetros , le estás aumentando el área , ya que podrá respirar por los costados 

Saludos !


----------



## elsalame (Oct 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si aumentás la boca del tubo triangular lo vas a estar sacando de sintonía.
> 
> El los agujeros de la rejilla, aumentará la velocidad del aire y disminuirá la presión , para recuperar inmediatamente los valores originales.
> 
> ...



Si, esta buena la idea, al ser el perimetro tan grande es muy facil agregar area sin embargo un cambio del area del 20% produce la diferencia entre las curvas negra y gris (roja cerca del corte, es decir ¡nada!)


----------



## detrakx (Oct 13, 2010)

A medida que la relacion entre garganta y boca se incrementa, la Fc de la bocina aumenta. 
Siempre manteniendo el largo de la misma, Asi mismo el riple se amortigua. 
Para el caso de disminuir la relacion garganta y boca pasa lo contario, la Fc baja y aumenta el riple.
En este caso particular como tenemos difraccion a bajas f, viendo una rejilla, no es un obstaculo, es despreciable la resistencia que esta pueda ofrecer. Para este caso no habria que corregir el area de la boca.

Anteriormente cuando encare el tema, lo vi desde la relacion en sup y me deje llevar por ello sin evaluar el comportamiento de la rejilla. corrijo. 

saludos.


----------



## elsalame (Oct 14, 2010)

Descubrí que cuando uno usa mas de un segmento  HornResp (en Hornresp una bocina puede ser compuesta por hasta 4 segmentos, cada uno puede ser conico, parabolico o hiperbolico/exponencial a gusto del usuario) ofrece algo maravilloso: la posibilidad de ajustar las areas y longitudes de los segmentos e ir viendo como varia la respuesta.

Con esa facilidad logre bajar bastante la frecuencia a la vez que reduje el area de la boca pero... al precio de una respuesta que ya no es plana. La pregunta es si un "pozo" de 1,8dB se nota. Hice esa pregunta en ¿cuando una respuesta no es aceptablemente plana? donde esta el grafico de la respuesta en SPL que daría el sistema.

Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Oct 16, 2010)

Como todo colega, en donde ganas perdes por otro lado. En una bocina se gana eficiencia a cambio de sacrificar calidad del sonido. En caso de un rizado pudes utlizar un herramienta muy bien conocida como Equalizador. 
Saludos


----------

